# Loosing Distance from the sand!



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I noticed this weekend that I am not casting nearly as far as when I was practicing in the late winter/early spring. I am guessing that it is coming from loosing my footing in the soft sand. I was fishing AI and couldn't get over the bar. Any tips are welcome.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Were you out there this past weekend. I was there friday to sunday. The second bar looked about 120 yrds out maybe a little more? I dont know how accurate my distance guessing is though. I was only making it 3/4 of the way there on my best shot using 6nbait. I'm fairly new to surf fishing so my technique is definately lacking. Was using a uni-tech cast with a 10' Ocean master teamed up with a Daiwa Emcast Plus 6500 reel. Needless to say I wasnt even close to making it past the second bar.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was out there Sat. and using and OTG cast with a OM cape point with an Abu 6500 and a Tsunami 12 H with Abu 6500. My best cast landed right in front of the bar but the rest of them sucked. Plus you really can't judge distance over the water. When I get my new rod we will have to see this weekend


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

new rod? Selling the OM or the Tsunami?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

of course not...I just needed another conventional.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Wind conditions? Size bait you were tossing? Humidity?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Weather doesn't effect it that much. I had the wind to my back so if anything I should have been casting further. I have never been able to cast really far. But this year I started practicing and got some good distance. I just have no way of judging it on the water


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I don't think you're losing distance: that second bar at AI is deceptively far away because it's so smooth and even up and down the beach. Looking at it on Google Maps, it looks like the second bar is an easy 140 or so yards out. Good catch out there on the biter, by the way.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea thats how it is AK. I tried to find a break in the bar with my binoculars but I couldnt. Was very consistent up and down the beach. And it is deceptively far out. Friday afternoon after a few beers, maybe 7-8, I thought I would try and swim out to the second bar during low tide. The waves looked perfect for body boarding. If the water had not been ball shrinking rediculously cold I probably would have made it. Needless to say after 30 yds or so i gave up. 140 yards is rough.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*distance*

I have same problem. bars you can reach look like trout slews sometimes.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

How far from ORV the entrance were you? 

Pretty sure the bar gets closer once you get on down south towards the VA line. No way I can hit it north of the bullpen.

Yeah, agree with AK, nice sharkin' there bud... my biggest biter Saturday was 40".  
.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Acccording to my odometer I was 2.6 miles south of enterence. Hey Bubba I think you were fishing right next to me. I had the red Tacoma with the Green tent/canopy thing


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

NS!! Yup, I remember the green tent.  

Man, we need to get some P&S flags or some way to identify each other out there... 

Back to the original subject. If you can consistently cast a bunker head past the bar that far up, then you are a pro. 
.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was dropping chunks right inside the bar right where we were, but I did catch the shark on a head that was sitting on top of the bar, I got one great cast and couldn't replicate it to save my life. You heading down this weekend ?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nah... Think I'm going to stay close to home and get the crab traps and boat ready for the water. Bout that time.

Lots of folks out there at AI on Saturday. Summer is here.  
.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah there were a lot of people on the beach.. But I will be down there b4 any of the Tourons get there. I have had bad luck on AI so far this year. I know it is prolly a little late for a nice striper but I gotta try. How far do you think the bar was in front of you?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*8 N Bait*

you will lose distance with bait because of the drag of the bait ... a sinker will go alot farther than a sinker and bait .....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

justinfisch01 said:


> How far do you think the bar was in front of you?


Not much wave action when I set up so... hard to see it... from past experience in that area, I'd give it a WAG of 120-140?. 

Like I said, if you're putting heads on that bar consistently, I don't think there's anything wrong with your cast. Lots better than mine.  

You using some kind of clip down rig? I've been experimenting with home growners with BA impact shields. They do make a difference. Having better luck with the shields than with the cut off hook pulley rigs. Still tweaking them.
.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*well..*

what kind of a reel is putting you out there on that bar than!?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

All three of my conventionals have Abu 6501. I would have a few different reels if they made something in a left hand retrieve so for now I am Abu all the way


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Avet makes leftys


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah i know I looked into one for my new rod but after I get it under control and spend another hundred for an adjustable mag I would be able to aford the rod. I just got married 3 weeks ago and bought a new house a little before that. I can't spend $600 on one combo. I spend enough money just driving to AI all the time and buying bait.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

justinfisch01 said:


> Weather doesn't effect it that much. I had the wind to my back so if anything I should have been casting further. I have never been able to cast really far. But this year I started practicing and got some good distance. I just have no way of judging it on the water


You will once you have a LOT of practice- I have some landmarks to help but cast into the water and can tell the distance (estimate of course) in part by amount of line left on spool, but also knowing the area I'm casting into. 

Don't be that surprised if your distance varies from trip to trip- a lot of factors that affect distance are hard to replicate each and every time. Everything from how we feel (energy level) to how well the reel is tuned and balanced go into the equation. Tuning and balance can be affected every time you put new line on the reel. And of course wind and weather have a dramatic effect even if doesn't seem perceptible.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> Yeah i know I looked into one for my new rod but after I get it under control and spend another hundred for an adjustable mag I would be able to aford the rod. I just got married 3 weeks ago and bought a new house a little before that. I can't spend $600 on one combo. I spend enough money just driving to AI all the time and buying bait.


I hear you..and congrats on the new wife and new house! However google knobby avet - you don't have to spend $$$$ to knobby mag an avet . It is only about $4 in parts and the guts to drill through that beautiful reel  .


----------

